

Ask HN: Who's hiring? (Holidays 2011) - wmeredith

Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.<p>Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.
======
wmeredith
Kansas City - Junior PHP MySQL Web App Developer

My agency is hiring an entry level PHP/MySQL developer. We're a WordPress shop
(we do some really insane stuff with WordPress) and we're design-driven, so
any experience in those areas is a bonus, but not required.

We're in a big loft in Rivermarket. We have good hours and beer is in the
fridge. Complete job posting is here:
[http://voltagecreative.com/announcements/hiring-junior-
php-m...](http://voltagecreative.com/announcements/hiring-junior-php-m..).

Feel free to PM me directly or send a resume and a link to something cool
you’ve built in your own time (doesn't have to be PHP/MySQL related) to
devjob_1 [at] voltagecreative [dot] com

UPDATE: I jumped the gun. Well, just let this die and I'll chime in tomorrow;
apologies.

------
jgrahamc
Isn't this meant to be tomorrow?

Anyhow, given that this is not the official thread. There are lots of jobs on
<http://jobs.usethesource.com/> \--- the job board where your Hacker News
karma gets you posting rights.

~~~
wmeredith
Bah! I jumped the gun. Well, just let this die and I'll chime in tomorrow;
apologies.

------
sixtofour
The normal, regular post about this very thing will come around tomorrow, the
first of the month.

